# Spring steelhead outing on the Au Sable, anyone interested?



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey would anybody be interested at all in a spring steelhead outing on the Au Sable river? I know we tried having one a few years ago, but it fizzled, so let's try it again. Anybody interested, post, we'll see what we can get going. I'd like to meet some of the steelheader's from this site, as it's the best site there is for anything MICHIGAN ! Maybe us east-sider's can relate on tactics/areas on the river, I wouldn't mind seeing who else fishes my secret(yeah right ) runs! If anything, it'd bring back some good memories for the guys who used to fish her alot, or haven't been on the big A in awhile.


----------



## Jager (Jul 26, 2001)

Hello,

I'm very new to river fishing, but this sounds great! I've trolled for Steelhead out in the lake, and have done well, but I've never tried to fish for them in the river. I'd love to try something like this. I'm sure I would learn a lot!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm far from being a steelhead expert, or even a fanatic but I do enjoy going when I can. I'm more a "social" steelheader, if you wanna have an outing that includes a trip to the AuSable Inn, I'm there! :yikes:  :woohoo1:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm game...let me know when and I'll see If I can make it..


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm game. I did OK there last spring.Let me know when.I'm leaving for FL on April 12 for 10 days,but don't plan it around me.
I usually do the west side these day's but if we're going to have a little outing I'd love to come.


I don't know Burksee...the AuSauble Inn isn't known for putting me in my best steelheading form


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

if you dont find anyone pm me i might be game.


----------



## FishCrazyArcher (Jan 27, 2005)

Im in for sure give me a time and date ill be there


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

the dam is a 35 min drive from home, i guess i would be interested.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have a place a few miles behind the dam, possible "redd" for the weekend


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ditto there every year cya


----------



## hornet007 (Feb 11, 2006)

Let me know what weekend... I'd love to make it up and learn from some of the best.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, the date's gonna be based on if there's another outing taking place during that week or whatever, and what dates are gonna be most available for everybody. The Au Sable is generally at her best from the second week of April-the first week of May. That's for pre-spawn fish, I mean fish are on beds(not in numbers) by the second week of April, but the spawn doesn't get heavy until about April 17, and peaks about the end of the first week/beginning of the second week of May. So let's here some input as far as dates, and once that's set, we'll go from there.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Ill be up easter weekend no matter what 14th thru 17th. maybe week before and after depending on if I get new JOB and they make me work or not?


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

I would be game, not ever fished the river but willing to give it a shot. Is it more of a boat or fly expedition?

I would have one other person with me too.

-LD


----------



## FishCrazyArcher (Jan 27, 2005)

Im not realy all that sure but i would think that most will be wading. maybe a few boats who knows. as for fly fishing i dont think its going to be a "fly fishing outing" the river from foote damn to the mouth is all tackle i will be using my spinning gear.


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never fished the Au Sable and am relatively new to steelhead fishing but I'd love to go. Any weekend works for me.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

FishCrazyArcher said:


> Im not realy all that sure but i would think that most will be wading. maybe a few boats who knows. as for fly fishing i dont think its going to be a "fly fishing outing" the river from foote damn to the mouth is all tackle i will be using my spinning gear.


 I agree probably wading...probably not a typical fly fishing outing,but that time of year...I'll have my fly gear


----------



## grammyguppy (Dec 4, 2005)

Used to know that river well a long time ago. You boys mind an old lady with a set of stolen waders and a taste for steelies about?


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

grammyguppy said:


> Used to know that river well a long time ago. You boys mind an old lady with a set of stolen waders and a taste for steelies about?


 Of course we wouldn't mind...just don't steal _our_ waders:lol:


----------



## grammyguppy (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks, Dinoday. Actually - these nice Orvis waders were stolen FOR me. If I would of had anything to do with it, they would have felt feet!:lol:


----------

